# What to do with Bacon Grease?



## jennifer75 (Oct 19, 2009)

I poured the cooking grease into a cup, covered and refrigerated it.  Now what?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2009)

Save it and use it for cooking eggs and other foods that would benefit from a smoky bacon flavor (just about everything, in other words).

Or toss it.


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 19, 2009)

But is it extremely unhealthy?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2009)

It's animal fat as is butter.  It contains cholesterol as do all animal fats.


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 19, 2009)

Have I stored it properly?  Can it go bad?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 19, 2009)

Covering the bacon tightly and refrigerating it will be adequate to keep it almost indefinitely.  I usually put mine in the freezer and then use a knife or spoon to scrape what I need.  I've had the same container in my freezer for years.

I love to add bacon drippings to the pan I cook cornbread in and also add it to green beans when I want a nice smoky bacony flavor.


----------



## Fix (Oct 19, 2009)

Mushrooms fried in bacon fat are truly marvellous. Especially if the bacon is smoked.  They really take on the flavour. Unhealthy, yes. A little of what you fancy though.........

Keep it in the freezer as Katie E says. and cut out a chunk when you need it


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys and gals.  Those mushrooms do sound fantastic.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 19, 2009)

I save mine in a jar to use when making a roux for gravy, and I've been known to just barely melt it in the mircowave, and drizzle a little in with my ground chuck when making hamburgers. I also use it 50/50 with butter to grease the skillet for frying eggs.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 19, 2009)

fry potatoes and onions in it for homefries.
saute the onions and carrots for split pea soup.


----------



## letscook (Oct 20, 2009)

great for fried potato, adding to saute veggies for soup, love, love brussels saute in the bacon fat after they have been steamed. you don't need alot of the fat in using to saute etc.  adds so much flavor.  I have even added some in making biscuits. add a whole new flavor to them.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 20, 2009)

letscook said:


> great for fried potato, adding to saute veggies for soup, love, love brussels saute in the bacon fat after they have been steamed. you don't need alot of the fat in using to saute etc. adds so much flavor. I have even added some in making biscuits. add a whole new flavor to them.


 i never added it to biscuits. do you melt it or add it cold with the shortening/butter? or brush it on top?


----------



## SourCream15 (Oct 20, 2009)

oh wowww I bet this leftover grease would be awesome when cooking eggs..great idea!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2009)

Cooking bacon? pour off most of the bacon grease drop your eggs in the pan, let them start to set and then spoon some of the hot bacon grease you've saved over the tops of the eggs.No need to turn them..if you add some brown sugar and pepper to the pan before putting in your bacon, put it  in turn it over then put in the oven..get a slab of bacon and cut it yourself in nice thick slices..heaven on a plate.
kadesma


----------



## flukx (Oct 20, 2009)

As mentioned, bacon fat is great for everything 

If you are looking for a recipe, try searching for German Bratkartoffeln (fried potatoes). Someone mentioned home fries above, which are similar.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 20, 2009)

I save it and save it and save it and save it until I have enought to deepfry fried chicken. Then I go to the hospital and hook myself up to machines.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 20, 2009)

I use it to make my best buddies (dogs) treats.

Munky.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 20, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I save it and save it and save it and save it until I have enought to deepfry fried chicken. Then I go to the hospital and hook myself up to machines.


----------



## letscook (Oct 21, 2009)

msmofet
I add it as a solid mixed in with the shortening. 

Chef Munky
I also use it when making doggie treats they love them.  Who doesn't love bacon.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 22, 2009)

POPCORN!!

Use it instead of oil to pop.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 22, 2009)

I put it in a jar in the back of the fridge right next to the jar of rendered duck fat.  Every couple months I come across them, and say "Oh yeah!  I have to remember to use these sometime!"

Then I put them back in the fridge and forget them for another few months.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 22, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh duck faaaaaaat mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Duck fat in mashed potatoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2009)

Silversage said:


> I put it in a jar in the back of the fridge right next to the jar of rendered duck fat.  Every couple months I come across them, and say "Oh yeah!  I have to remember to use these sometime!"
> 
> Then I put them back in the fridge and forget them for another few months.




We must be related!


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 23, 2009)

*good suggestions*



msmofet said:


> fry potatoes and onions in it for homefries.
> saute the onions and carrots for split pea soup.


 
That's what i had in mind..bacon grease is perfect for frying potatoes and onions.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 23, 2009)

*Wegschmeißen. The nitrates in bacon fat could be more of a problem than the cholesterol.  I'd rather reserve my nitrate consumption for eating franfurters and pastrami.*


----------



## vagriller (Oct 23, 2009)

I used bacon dripping when I recently made clam chowder. Then again, I also used the bacon too! Clam chowder is not the same without bacon.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2009)

You can use bacon drippings for flavoring just about anything you could/would use bacon for as a seasoning. A little mixed with butter slathered on a roasted ear of corn, in creamed corn, in corn chowder, I grease my cast iron skillet with it when I make cornbread (like Katie E. mentioned) - and it's good for things other than corn!


----------



## nanat (Oct 23, 2009)

Bacon grease is also great to put on your potatoes when you bake them in the oven along with a little course grain salt.  Yum!


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 23, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> You can use bacon drippings for flavoring just about anything you could/would use bacon for as a seasoning. A little mixed with butter slathered on a roasted ear of corn, in creamed corn, in corn chowder, I grease my cast iron skillet with it when I make cornbread (like Katie E. mentioned) - and it's good for things other than corn!



I should have used it in place of butter to sautee my celery and onions for my corn chowder soup last night.  D'oh!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL ... just thought of a couple more uses, when making refried beans, my grandmother use to use a little in her stewed okra/tomatoes/onion, and after frying eggs she would saute thick slices of tomato to go with the bacon and eggs for breakfast. She also used to sometimes make a cheese drop biscuit that she mixed in a little bacon grease into the batter. 

As for the health question - aside from the fact that all animal fats contain cholesterol, I read something not too long ago that said research was beginning to show that pork fat was not as bad as had been originally thought.

I hate to use an Emeralism - but, pork fat rules!


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Oct 25, 2009)

I used some to replace part of the butter in a hash brown casserole I make fairly often and got rave reviews from the family.


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 26, 2009)

I greased the bottom of my crock pot with it before tossing in the pork, which turned out to be pointless cause I then dumped the bbq sauce in.    I also fried my tomatoes for breakfast in it (the bacon grease).  I pretty much greased everything this weekend with it.


----------



## sadievan (Oct 26, 2009)

My mom used to put a little bit of bacon grease in her pie dough.  I used to love it.  I'm going to have to start saving it again.  I used to save it, but I'm like Silversage.  Would put it in the fridge and every so often find it and say 'gee I have to remember to use this'

Carol


----------



## spork (Oct 27, 2009)

I love bacon grease.  Sometimes, I'll render a package and throw away the charred meat.  I'm not in the habit of jennifer's Aussie style of fried tomatoes for breakfast, but I think I may start with the increasing abundance of heirlooms at today's markets.

Try adding a few drops of bacon fat into your salad dressing emulsions.  Big Diff!


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 28, 2009)

spork said:


> I love bacon grease.  Sometimes, I'll render a package and throw away the charred meat.  I'm not in the habit of jennifer's Aussie style of fried tomatoes for breakfast, but I think I may start with the increasing abundance of heirlooms at today's markets.
> 
> Try adding a few drops of bacon fat into your salad dressing emulsions.  Big Diff!



After reading Angelas Ashes I developed an obsession with frying tomatoes.  Go figure.  I've also been buying/cooking/eating a lot more potatoes these days, also.  

*which reminds me, I made the BEST mashed pot's the other day.  I thought I'd ruined the batch by adding too much milk, looked soupy...but after letting it sit a few minutes, FANTASTIC.  Fluffy and deelish.


----------



## sadievan (Oct 28, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> I developed an obsession with frying tomatoes.



I like to cook up the little grape tomatoes.  Especially in one of those pans for the grill.  I usually put some olive oil on them, but will have to try some bacon grease.


----------



## SourCream15 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeahh I bet grape tomatoes in bacon grease anddd olive oil would be even better


----------



## licia (Nov 10, 2009)

Bacon fat certainly isn't the healthiest fat, but it doesn't take much to make a big difference in many foods listed before. I don't think anything can flavor a pot of green beans better. Also just a bit of bacon fat flavors peppers and onions a lot. I don't use it in anything sweet, but almost anything else is made much better by the use of it. But we like bacon too, and that is probably the unhealthy part so we don't have it often.


----------



## IronSides (Nov 13, 2009)

I use it for cooking eggs and potatoes. It is also good to add into refried beans and some gravy's.


----------



## lxndr (Nov 16, 2009)

I knew someone who used to fry their eggs in it, splashing the hot oil over the top. I always questioned the health aspects of it. It was sorta tasty... In a greasy kinda way.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 16, 2009)

lxndr said:
			
		

> I knew someone who used to fry their eggs in it, splashing the hot oil over the top.



Wow! That brings back memories...I used to do that!...Splash the drippings over the yolk, and never turn it..May try it again just for fun!!!

Also....In a pinch it (bacon dripping) works well for axle grease on the Chuck Wagon..


----------



## msmofet (Nov 18, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Wow! That brings back memories...I used to do that!...Splash the drippings over the yolk, and never turn it..May try it again just for fun!!!
> 
> Also....*In a pinch it (bacon dripping) works well for axle grease on the Chuck Wagon*..


  i didn't know you worked the chuck wagon on cattle drives!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i didn't know you worked the chuck wagon on cattle drives!!



Yep....made many a cattle drive out of South Texas up to the rail head in Kansas City driving the Chuck Wagon...I guess the longest was from Lonesome Dove all the way up to the Powder River in Montana ....All the hands called me "Cookie" ...


----------



## JGDean (Nov 18, 2009)

My WV Granma never had trouble storing it, she kept a strainer can by the stove and used it before it had a chance to go bad. There is also a "Home Cookin" restaurant in WV that serves bacon grease as a side. Go figure.


----------



## Southern Belle (Nov 18, 2009)

You do not have to keep it refrigerated I have an antique crock that says grease right on it...I keep it in the cuppord with my other oils.  

You can use it for seasoning Green beans, Potatos, Pinto beans, lots of things....good to use if you just want a smokey bacon taste added to any bean soup.  Bacon grease is a "Southern cooking" staple and I agree it is no less healthy for you than butter or margarine !!

Happy Cooking !!!


----------



## Hungry (Nov 19, 2009)

All these suggestions sound GREAT!
Since my wife does not care for the bacon fat to us as seasoning I have no reason to keep it.

Can't pour it down the sink drain -- Plumbers are EXPENSIVE!
Can't pour it in the trash bag-- Runs over every thing!
Can't dump it in the back yard -- dog tracks it in to the house!
My  soulation  is to soak it up with paper towels,  then toss the towels in the trash.

Enjoy!
Charlie


----------



## gduncann (Nov 24, 2009)

*Bacon Fat:*

If you value your heart and arteries, you will put that bacon fat in a tin can and put it in the garbage. I have sometimes, mixed wild birdseed with it, frozen it and then put it out for the wild birds. They can use the fat to keep warm. 

Geraldine Duncann

*The Questing Feast*


----------



## ShellyB (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm surprised anyone cooks with bacon fat anymore.  I love bacon and eat a slice or two every few months.  I soak the fat with paper towels and then toss the soaked paper towels in the garbage.

After reading this thread, I am tempted to try to cook with it.  Most of my grandparents cooked with bacon fat everyday and lived well into their 70's and 80's.  My husband's grandpa used to soak his toast in bacon fat and he lived almost to 90!


----------



## RisaG (Dec 3, 2009)

I cook with bacon fat, every once in awhile. I am a firm believer in eating everything in moderation. 

I cook my bacon in the oven - 400 degrees for 20 minutes. It comes out crispy and you don't get the smoke alarm going off. I drain off the fat into a container and use it sparingly to cook potatoes or to make Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## SmartTips (Dec 10, 2009)

You pour it into a empty glass container, cover it, and put it in the fridge.  It will harden and you can use it for cooking later or just throw it in the trash.  Don't pour it down the sink!


----------



## diana19491970 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bacon grease is a food group to some of us country girls! You can fry nearly anything in it for extra flavor. I converted my city boy husband to popcorn popped in bacon grease very early in our marriage. Bacon grease can be used instead of oil in salad dressings. Wilted lettuce w/bacon grease is yummy! Corn bread made w/bacon grease is so tasty! As with any food, moderation is the key to eating healthy, but don't throw out that bacon grease unless your Dr forbids you to use it!


----------



## Kitchen Mama (Dec 30, 2009)

I use it to flavor my ham and pinto beans and just about everything else too  LOL


----------



## luvs (Dec 30, 2009)

great in clam chowder, too.


----------



## Annie68 (Dec 30, 2009)

saute brussel sprouts


----------



## gduncann (Dec 31, 2009)

Gee Gals;

Better your arteries than mine.  Boy oh boy!  You’re all aboard the Cardiac express!  

Geraldine Duncann

*The Questing Feast*


----------



## GB (Dec 31, 2009)

gduncann said:


> You’re all aboard the Cardiac express!



Just because someone enjoys bacon fat from time to time does not mean they will have any issues. All things in moderation. Drink enough water and it can kill you. Does that mean water is bad for you? Of course not. You would die without water. Many of us would die (or want to) without bacon fat


----------



## Tuscan Chef (Jan 30, 2010)

*Healthy*

The reason for grease of a cooked meat, like bakon, to be unhealthy it's the fact that it was cooked once already. 
The cholesterol is there, but the cooking process on a fat creates free radicals and breaks fat into smaller parts. 
So bakon grease is not like butter assomeone said, it is much worse than butter. 
Never utilise any fat, including oil, twice. If you fry. Don't use it twice.
If you use it twice, all protective parts of a fat were gone of first cook and second would create many unhealthy compounds. We are not talking of cholesterole, but mutagens.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2010)

I always save my bacon fat.  It give me something to soak newspaper with to light my barbecue grill.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GB (Jan 30, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I always save my bacon fat.  It give me something to soak newspaper with to light my barbecue grill.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


Mmmmm bacon-y fire.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2010)

To each his own,I save and use it now and again. It's used as a special treat maybe once a month. Eggs fried in bacon fat.hash browns,
a nice piece of buttered toast every ones happy .Emmmm. 
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2010)

Lots of hungry families got their tummies filled with bacon grease gravy and bread or biscuits during the depression.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2010)

Constance said:


> Lots of hungry families got their tummies filled with bacon grease gravy and bread or biscuits during the depression.


Amen Connie, I'm pretty sure my grand mother did. She lived to 96 her mom to 98 and my dad to 92...
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 30, 2010)

sadievan said:


> I like to cook up the little grape tomatoes. Especially in one of those pans for the grill. I usually put some olive oil on them, but will have to try some bacon grease.


 
Then toss em with some romain lettuce and some croutons or toasted bread cubes and you have a BLT salad minus the bacon. 

If you like pierogi, boil them then fry them off till just a bit crisp in bacon fat!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Then toss em with some romain lettuce and some croutons or toasted bread cubes and you have a BLT salad minus the bacon.
> 
> If you like pierogi, boil them then fry them off till just a bit crisp in bacon fat!


What say we throw those croutons in there as well?
emmm   emmm
kades


----------



## luvs (Jan 30, 2010)

awesome, i'll make pierogi & bacon soon. kraut/potato for me & cheese/potato for jake.
he-he, i'm hungry for pierogies after this, & jake cooked the ones in the freezer, dagnabbit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

Sacrilegious, but I nuke my bacon.  I like my bacon crisp and non-greasy.  I'm probably killing myself by putting it between paper towels, but if I die with bacon taste on my lips I'll be happy enough.  I fry it out only if I need the drippings right then for what I am cooking.   This thread makes me want to save drippings!

My Mom had a stoneware crock in a cupboard.  Poured off the bacon fat each time she fried it unless the crock was full.  Mom lived to 82, her sis who lived with Mom and Dad made it to 97.  Dad was 75 when he went, but I think it was the 3-pack-a-day habit that got him.

My DH loved the drippings-over-sunnyside-eggs deal...that's how his Mom cooked them.  My great aunt owned a luncheonette and would make sunnyside up eggs on the grill by steaming them.  That's how I cook his now and he's perfectly happy.  He'd _better_ be happy or he can cook his own eggs!


----------



## Claire (Jan 31, 2010)

Mom always had a jar of it in the fridge (she doesn't any more!), and I keep a little on hand.  There are just a few things that taste so much better when bacon fat is used.  There are a few things that call for lard as the fat, and when it is appropriate I'll use a spoon of bacon fat rather than butter or olive oil (I don't use it often enough to buy a pound of lard).  Some Mexican and Eastern European things I make that use corn meal really taste much better if made with the bacon fat rather than vegetable oil.  And I don't do it often, but I love corn popped in bacon fat.

Oh, yeah, my father is turning 80 this year, and Mom will be 76 soon.  She really doesn't cook the way she used to, but obviously the bacon fat didn't kill any of us.  Oh, and another aside, for a few years Mom & Dad bought entire sides of beef and Mom rendered the beef fat and we cooked with that.  The process really, really, really smelled awful, but the taste of food cooked in the lard was delicious!


----------



## ggeoff (Jan 31, 2010)

Katie E said:


> Covering the bacon tightly and refrigerating it will be adequate to keep it almost indefinitely. I usually put mine in the freezer and then use a knife or spoon to scrape what I need. I've had the same container in my freezer for years.
> 
> I love to add bacon drippings to the pan I cook cornbread in and also add it to green beans when I want a nice smoky bacony flavor.


 
What a lovely idea


----------



## Able Hands (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll put in a third vote for popcorn, but nearly anything that can be fried is augmented by bacon fat.


----------

